# can I keep a mystery snail in a 1.5 gallon?



## tolkiennerd (Oct 20, 2011)

I have an old 1.5 gallon tetra tank and was wondering if it would be a suitable home for a mystery snail.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

you can,but it is not ideal.you will have to do more water changes than you would a betta. a 1.5 would make a nice little shrimp tank.1.5 gallons are good hospital tanks or qt tanks for fish and plants.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Mystery snails should ideally have 2.5 gallons each.


----------

